
The First Woman To Go Around The World Did It As A Man - alpb
http://www.npr.org/blogs/krulwich/2012/01/23/145664873/the-first-woman-to-go-round-the-world-did-it-as-a-man
======
esthercrawford
Amazing story - I hope the third scenario wasn't it, although the fact that
she adopted the child out makes it seem plausible.

------
arjn
Nice, interesting read. I wonder if her descendants exist today.

